# What or who makes a good hunting partner



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I have recently transferred to a new crew/schedule at work, leaving a good partner that I had hunted with for several years. We still hunt together, when our schedules allow it, but not nearly as much as before. Stands to reason. A recent thread concerning night hunting raised the question of what one looks for in a hunting partner. Idealy, ones spouse would be a first choice, but not all spouses enjoy _taking_ animals. In your opinions, what attributes do you look for in a hunting partner?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Cooks breakfast
Fills their truck up
Drives where I can sleep getting there
Lugs the decoys/backpack
Calls and lets me shoot
Goes and fetches the take
Says what an excellent shot it was
Gives me a sausage and egg bisquit they brought
Packs up the set back to the truck
I'll be a good sport and drive back
If you believe this, then you must have hunted with me.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah something tells me you aren't driving back !

I wouldn't mind my wife going everyso often but not all the time, I look for someone who thinks like I do and has similar values.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Dang don thats brutal---of course I would drive back LOL--but really in response to the topic, my cousin as he knows me better than anyone and is in his own right a hunter extraordinaire. Someone who thinks alike, has patience, is ethical, doesnt have to get anything to enjoy the experience--that would be the ideal partner.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

After eating brakfast and "my sausage bisquit" you are gonna be asleep and you know it .....

It ain't brutal if it's truth......


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

A difficult one Jim. Roberta is 90% there but lets herself down by feeling the cold.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I look for a partner who enjoys hunting as much as I do but is still respectful and ethical. I can be a real SOB if someone comes along who turns out to be a slob. I'm also a prankster, so I guess someone who gets my sick sense of humor. Man, I feel like I'm on a dating site now.....LMAO. Good topic BTW Jim.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

bones44 said:


> I look for a partner who enjoys hunting as much as I do but is still respectful and ethical. I can be a real SOB if someone comes along who turns out to be a slob. I'm also a prankster, so I guess someone who gets my sick sense of humor. Man, I feel like I'm on a dating site now.....LMAO. Good topic BTW Jim.


 Sick sense of humor--you mean like that go-cart youre are riding in your icon?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's my four-wheeler !! LOL


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

It is difficult to find a good hunting partner. We have some crazy weather here in Kansas. Last week it was in the 50's and 60's, tomorrow's high will be 28. I've hunted with my uncle when the high was -5. The deer we shot that day was frozen as hard as concrete by the time we got home. About the only thing that slows us down is ice because we just can't travel in it. I know my uncle has an itchy trigger finger, but also know there is no way in the world he would swing my direction when taking a shot. I can't wait until my younger cousin is old enough to be used as the grunt. I almost always over pack.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Know how ya feel JT, my partner who is my youngest brother has started a new job with a work schedule that doesn't allow us to hunt together often. We have hunted so much over the years that we know how to work together as a team and have a great time out in the field together. Hopefully we can figure out time soon that we can go. Been doing a lot of solo hunting lately, and so many times its like "man i wish he would have been here with me on this stand!" He always calls me tho when he knows I've been hunting and wants to know how the day went. I think if ya want to find a good partner, look for somebody that is as passionate about the sport as you are, somebody that is level-headed and safe and somebody you geet along with well enough you can spend the day out in the field together.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Jonbnks said:


> It is difficult to find a good hunting partner. We have some crazy weather here in Kansas. Last week it was in the 50's and 60's, tomorrow's high will be 28. I've hunted with my uncle when the high was -5. The deer we shot that day was frozen as hard as concrete by the time we got home. About the only thing that slows us down is ice because we just can't travel in it. I know my uncle has an itchy trigger finger, but also know there is no way in the world he would swing my direction when taking a shot. I can't wait until my younger cousin is old enough to be used as the grunt. I almost always over pack.


I grew up in Kansas and know how thw weather can change but, you need to hunt up here were the weather changes much faster and that may be on which side of the mountain you are on or the time of day. I guess that is what I like about up here you have to plan for all the weather changes and carry a lot of gear if you are very far from the road.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

My wife says she will go out with me when I want to go and she can, even night calling. Of course she will clean all of the fish while I drive the boat in the summer. As well as go do a mile swim for a workout at the gym.


----------



## Kansascaller (Jan 7, 2012)

still looking for that person!! The guy I work and hunt with has all the money for guns and gas, but he cant seem to buy any hunting clothes! Blue jeans and running shoe's and he cant understand why nothing comes in!!


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

I look for someone you relate to and have fun with, someone who has similar values and knows how you think. So even if you dont get one, you can still have a blast going out and calling and having fun (even with no one no time in the woods or desert are wasted)


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I have tried to get my spouse to go along but she refuses to wear the deer horns or rabbit costume.LOL and I had these custom made for here. That 170 plus rack looks real good on her. Dont laugh I tried to get her to practice in Kansas with it to prove it was realistic at her Uncles place outside Dodge City.......


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

I took my wife rabbit hunting once. She said she will never go again. Apparently crawling through the briars and on top of the brush piles wasn't her thing and when I told her to bawl like a beagle while chasing the bunnies she ran back to the truck and pouted!!! I just don't understand women.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

other than my wife and kids


----------



## NattyB1 (Jan 21, 2012)

I'd have to agree with many of the posts: same values, thoughtful, sense of humor and yet, serious as a heart attack when it comes to the hunt. While my best hunting buddies have been life long friends, I admit I hunt by myself more than ever...with three children 8 and under it's difficult to meet up as much as we'd like. I suppose I'm raising three new hunting buddies. Here: I'll brag about one of my best hunting buddies: Leon Stewart of "Stewart's Archery". He's an honest, hard working, down to earth and deadly *******. He builds some of the finest longbows and recurves. I'd say I'm indebted to him for all the things I've learned from him, but he'd say..."Ah, were just buds." Leon's got a good web-site if you google "Stewart's Archery". Leon's a lefty, I'm a righty. We still argue about how to angle the tree-stand. RS, NattyB1


----------



## PaYoteDuster (Feb 17, 2012)

A good hunting partner is one who doesn't complain. "Its cold, why haven't we seen anything, I'm bored etc." I like hunting by myself but it is nice to have someone to keep you going through the dry spells. Id love a good hunting partner but have never found one. I will probably just keep to myself. I see way more when its just me.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

PaYoteDuster said:


> \ I see way more when its just me.


Good point, PYD. And I have noticed that myself, I seem to see a lot more game when I hunt alone. Or at least it seems that way. Although, I enjoy the laughs and chat while hunting with partners, my better luck comes when I am alone. I myself don't put a lot of success rate into the fact that I didn't get anything. It's more of a "how much fun I had" kind of hunt. If I had a great time, then I accomplished what I wanted, taking a coyote is just a bonus. If the hunt went south and I had a lousy time, then I'm not going to be as happy as I could have been. Although I don't think I've seen a lousy hunt for many years, at least since I quit hunting with folks that thought a kill rate measured how much fun you had. So what do you guys think? Kill rate? or Enjoyed it no matter? And better with? or without? a partner.......


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree a coyote or fox is just a bonus on a good day.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

X2 I'm just grateful I can get out and hunt. Kill ratio takes the fun out of it. We tried QDMA for deer here and it sucked the fun out of hunting completely. I dreaded going out deer hunting after that.


----------

